# [SOLVED] Need help with wireless setup with proxy.

## nalbyuites

Ok, up until now I have been able to setup everything by myself. I read through the handbook and other posts but can't seem to figure it out myself.   :Sad: 

I have emerged the b43 driver and wlan0 shows up with iwconfig. I need help with setting up the "network" in wpa_supplicant.conf.

/etc/conf.d/net has ---

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0= "-Dwext"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf has ---

```
ctrl_interface = /var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group = 0

update_config = 1
```

The people who are providing the wireless service have no idea about linux. (They were searching for My Computer when I logged in to xfce. )  :Confused: 

They have given me a user ID and a password.

Also there's the proxy 10.*.**.** at port 8080.

What do I need to do?Last edited by nalbyuites on Sat Jul 18, 2009 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Is it a web proxy?

You can connect to the wireless network, but cannot surf the web, that's your problem right?

----------

## nalbyuites

No, the proxy I can setup later with export http_proxy etc. I need help with the wireless setup. 

Specifically, the "network" part of wpa_supplicant.conf where you need to give SSID, PSK etc. I don't understand how to set up that part. How do I need put in the user ID and password? Should it go like this ----

```
network={

  ssid="network name"

  psk="password"

  priority=5

}
```

Sorry I wasn't clear in the opening post.

----------

## truc

something like 

```
network={

   ssid="my-wireless-network"

   id_str="home"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="69dfe0e8783bdc9306d90d8c8d"

}

```

(That's the code for a 'WPA Personnal' protection, but you can find other examples in /usr/share/*/wpa_supplicant/... IIRC)

I was manually configuring my wireless network until someone suggested me wicd, which is really really nice  :Smile:  (CLI&GUI)

----------

## cach0rr0

```
man wpa_supplicant.conf
```

has a number of examples for you to have a glance over

though youre on the right track thus far at least

----------

## nalbyuites

Thanks for the replies people!

@truc : I wish I had installed wicd when I had the wired connection. 

@cach0rr0 : I skipped than man page somehow. I read through and made some changes ---

wpa_supplicant.conf -----

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

               ssid="network ssid"

               scan_ssid=1

               key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

               eap=TTLS PEAP

               identity="UserID"

               password="my password"

              }
```

I didn't use TLS because it uses client certificates. Also have no idea about the server certificates for TTLS and PEAP.  :Confused: 

I started wpa_supplicant on wlan0 with "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" which seemed to start fine along with wpa_cli.

Using wpa_cli, I did the following ----

1. Used "list_network" to find my network id which was "0". Used "select_network" to set it for wlan0.

2. Used "scan_results" and got a list of bssid. Chose one of them.

3. Set that bssid with "bssid 0 <bssid>".

Then I restarted net.wlan0 and did ---

```
wpa_cli -iwlan0

status
```

which got me this ---

```
bssid=00:15:70:ad:0c:50

ssid=network ssid

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2/IEEE 802.1x/EAP

wpa_state=ASSOCIATED

Supplicant PAE state=CONNECTING

suppPortStatus=Unauthorized

EAP state-IDLE

<2>authentication with 00:15:70:ad:0c:50 timed out.

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS //this keeps on repeating//

```

I have no idea how to go forward from here.   :Sad:   Any ideas?

----------

## truc

It won't really solve the problem, but you could download wicd and its dependencies manually then put them into your distfiles:

```
emerge -fpv wicd
```

there's --options to set so that emerge prints the files urls, so you can save this list, and use it on an other computer, don't remember which combo does that actually:/

----------

## nalbyuites

@truc

Well I did what you told me. Found myself a wired conection and emerged wicd. And it worked!  :Very Happy:   I could dance for joy!!!

Well it didn't instantaneously because I was too busy putting in the userID and password for PEAP with GTC and LEAP with WEP. Finally just as I was about to give up, I removed the encryption part and just let it connect. Voila! Now just had to set up the proxy.

This is what happens when you are stuck on something for so long, you miss all the glaringly easy solution. Just wish I could have used the .conf file. Oh well!   :Smile: 

I can never thank you enough for recommending this.

And finally, Long Live Adam Blackburn and Dan O'Reilly, the creators of wicd!

----------

## truc

 :Smile: 

For the nert time you can look at the configuration generated by wicd in /var/lib/wicd/configurations/  :Wink: 

----------

